# Free college educations



## Exile (Sep 23, 2007)

http://lifehacker.com/software/educatio ... 201979.php

Most of its not like a class but it will teach you the same thing. It has everything from free online things from MIT to the less prominent. One of the few good things about the information age.:lol:


----------



## Mouse (Sep 23, 2007)

after reading the comments, it doesn't seem legit. plus, none of them will gain you credit. But I guess if you're just down for learning than that's cool. won't truely help you in terms of jobs and other stoopid things like that though.


----------



## Exile (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh well I dont really care about people seeing that I have a degree in it. I just want to learn it. Might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## Grace (Sep 24, 2007)

You can also try auditing classes. Near where I live, in Princeton, NJ, they have lecture announcements in the Princeton Packet newspaper, open to the public. It's like an audit, but larger. Also, I went to Rutgers, so I have access to the class schedules and can visit any class I want. Professors don't care, and if they ask, just say you're auditing. Problem solved. Education gained. Sweet.


----------

